# 3-Legged Spider



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

When you deal with pure sativa, you encounter freakish genetics. This one has all 3 blades leaves that naturally curl under and dangle like spider legs all over the plant. 

It's especially creepy looking in the morning when I first turn the lights on. It perks up when the light comes on. This pic was taken right before lights out. 

No, she's not over watered. that's just her natural look. Weird af but decent dope.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> When you deal with pure sativa, you encounter freakish genetics. This one has all 3 blades leaves that naturally curl under and dangle like spider legs all over the plant.
> 
> It's especially creepy looking in the morning when I first turn the lights on. It perks up when the light comes on. This pic was taken right before lights out.
> 
> No, she's not over watered. that's just her natural look. Weird af but decent dope.


Are you giving her heavy feed? Looks high


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you giving her heavy feed? Looks high


No. I've only given her nutes twice at 1/4 recommended strength. 1-3-2 npk  I just started that 2 weeks ago but her leaves have always been that way for a long time. Her last drink was pure rain water. No notes. I think she just looks that way


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

Roaterman. Have u ever seen a plant with all 3 bladed leaves?  You should have seen some of the ones I culled out!  Looked like a fernet, not cannabis


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Roaterman. Have u ever seen a plant with all 3 bladed leaves?  You should have seen some of the ones I culled out!  Looked like a fernet, not cannabis


*fern


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

I read this on another forum. I did just turn up my light a few days ago. Her leaves have always done this, but not as much. It gets worse overnight 


jonesy75k
Apr 22
I also got the claw around week 4, I had fed them quarter strength nutes 2 days earlier and increased my led light from 25% to 50% Thinking I had overfed them I flushed them but after 3 more days the leaves where still clawing. I read on a forum somewhere that suggested moving my light higher from 24 inch to 36, which I did, and reduced the led to 40% and the leaves straightened out after 3 days and completley returned to normal after 5-6 days


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Could also be wind burn do you have a strong fan blowing on it all the time


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

about the only time I’ve seen 3 blades on leaves are during a re-veg or very early in growth

otherwise all my sativa are 11 , 13 , and 15 bladed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Cannabis Wind Burn: Identify & Treat | Homegrown Cannabis Co.
					

All you need to know about cannabis wind burn, the causes and symptoms, and the treatment and prevention methods to have a healthy crop and a bumper yield.




					homegrowncannabisco.com


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Could also be wind burn do you have a strong fan blowing on it all the time


I have a fan on all the time but it's not strong wind. Just enough to move her leaves


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> about the only time I’ve seen 3 blades on leaves are during a re-veg or very early in growth
> 
> otherwise all my sativa are 11 , 13 , and 15 bladed
> 
> ...


Yea this plant is just a freak


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cannabis Wind Burn: Identify & Treat | Homegrown Cannabis Co.
> 
> 
> All you need to know about cannabis wind burn, the causes and symptoms, and the treatment and prevention methods to have a healthy crop and a bumper yield.
> ...


I have another plant with 3 and 5 blades. That one's leaves look like a duck's foot. I got duck's feet and spider legs and im gold with it, long as its goods


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> about the only time I’ve seen 3 blades on leaves are during a re-veg or very early in growth
> 
> otherwise all my sativa are 11 , 13 , and 15 bladed
> 
> ...


Blue dream? Or green crack?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Blue dream? Or green crack?



Big Sandy Holy Weed


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 7, 2021)

I get single blades sometimes with clones.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 7, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> I get single blades sometimes with clones.


Shes from seed. Single blades at top of colas


----------

